# USS Block Island (CVE-21)



## comiso90 (Jun 17, 2009)

Interesting.. the only carrier lost by the US in the Atlantic...
I bet the revenge was sweet!



Block Island was torpedoed off the Canary Islands at 2013 on 29 May 1944. U-549 had slipped undetected through her screen. The submarine put three torpedoes into the carrier before being sunk herself by Eugene E. Elmore and Ahrens of the screen .

http://www.uboatarchive.net/U-549BlockIslandPhotos.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Block_Island_(CVE-21)

USS BlockIsland Assoc.

.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 17, 2009)

Great post!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2009)

You hardly ever hear anything about the US Carriers in the Atlantic. Excellent post!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 18, 2009)

I bet those destroyer screens felt like sh!t letting a pig boat put 3 fish into the baby CV they were supposed to be protecting.

i wonder if any of the aircraft were able to fly to safety as it was sinking?

was the carrier actively hunted or was it just a target of opportunity?

.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder if the CVE was hunting u-boats when she became the hunted? The CVE was excellent in the hunter-killer role, and was the bane of the u-boats.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Not a very good trade at all, one fully loaded baby carrier for 1 sub, but at least they got the SOB!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2009)

Many of us on Long Island know of this story.... Block Island is just off the coast of Long Island, Montauk Point to be exact.... Montauk is where we used to go fishing for big shark and game fish...

Ive done alot of fishing off of Block Island, some great spots all around there.... I think I was told the story of the carrier being torpedoed when I was like 7.........


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the photo Dan..

That would suck having the namesake of a town close to you sunk. It shouldn't matter but psychologically it would be a downer.

I bet those pilots were pissed they weren't on an Essex class chasing Japanese.

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2009)

I never really read a lot about US Carrier actions in the Atlantic, but apparently the CVE's kicked some serious U-Boat butt.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Comiso.
I knew about the escort carriers sinking sevearl U-boat's but I had not heard of a U-boat sinking an escort carrier.

Thanks for the extra bit of history and picture Dan.

Wheelsup


----------



## Tinplate58 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wheelsup-------of the 6 CVEs lost in WW2, 2 were sunk by subs ;;
BLOCK ISLAND by German sub
BISMARCK SEA by Kamikaze
GAMBIER BAY by Jap gunfire
LISCOMBE BAY by Jap sub (not an A/S carrier though)
OMMANEY BAY by Kamikaze
ST. LO by Jap aircraft

4 CVs and 1 CVL were also lost. Regards Nick


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tinplate58 said:


> Wheelsup-------of the 6 CVEs lost in WW2, 2 were sunk by subs ;;
> BLOCK ISLAND by German sub
> BISMARCK SEA by Kamikaze
> GAMBIER BAY by Jap gunfire
> ...



Interesting... thanks

We almost lost a lot of CVEs from Taffy 3 due to ship to ship fire.


Admiral Clifton Sprague's Task Unit 77.4.3 ("Taffy 3") consisted of Fanshaw Bay, St Lo, White Plains, Kalinin Bay, Kitkun Bay, and Gambier Bay.

.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Tinplate and Comiso for the follow up information. 


Wheelsup


----------

